# Weight Loss Successful Methods



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Was reading through thread about guy thinking to hire a hooker cuz his wife had a belly. About to comment on the weight loss debate when Mod cautioned to start different thread. So, here goes.

I believe what works well is described in an *old* book called "Fit or Fat". The author's proposition is that diets don't work. He says none of them work. He states that overweight people dieting actually ratchets their weight upward with every time they diet. And he shows with examples from his lifetime helping people shed pounds that the only effective way to lose weight to exercise at an aerobic rate, getting pulse rate to 80% of max for at least 20 minutes every day. So there is my belief. What about others?


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Rus47 said:


> So there is my belief.


Believing it is fine, but have you used that method successfully?


----------



## johndoe12299 (Jul 12, 2021)

Calorie deficit and exercise tried and proven.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

80% of weight loss comes with diet and eating right. Only 20% comes from exercise.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Watching caloric intake and exercise are the only things that work


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Reduce calories below your total daily energy expenditure and you will lose, thanks physics.

Exercise can increase your total daily energy expenditure. Consuming less calories can reduce your calories.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

OnTheFly said:


> Believing it is fine, but have you used that method successfully?


Absolutely! Works as described! And can't count how many diets of various sorts in my life, none of which worked in the long term.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Rus47 said:


> Absolutely! Works as described! And can't count how many diets of various sorts in my life, none of which worked in the long term.


Awesome, then the question is settled for you.




ccpowerslave said:


> Exercise can increase your total daily energy expenditure. Consuming less calories can reduce your calories.


Seems logical, and I don't dispute it, but doesn't it also drive up appetite? Wouldn't a constant state of being hungry and tired mess with a persons ability to make rational food decisions?


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

The author of the book I mentioned describes the way the body metabolizes carbohydrates, protein, and fat to produce energy and converts (or doesn't) one to the other. He describes scenarios that resonated with my personal experiences.

The book is familiar with runners, at least from years ago. Eventually one or more will chime in.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

OnTheFly said:


> Awesome, then the question is settled for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. If you eat less than your body wants you might be hungry. Typically people combat this by drinking lots of water.

If you’re a big guy like me and you work out all the time your TDEE is so high you can eat lots of filling food and stay under it and lose anyway.

Other stuff I do as part of lifestyle:

Avoid carbs
Avoid alcohol (limited success)
Avoid caloric condiments (cheese, dairy fats, Mayo)
Try to get most of my calories from meat and veg
Don’t eat fruit (sugar)
Only eat between noon and 8pm.
No sodas, not even diet.
Drink only water, black coffee, and tea.
Take daily men’s multivitamin, krill oil supplement, joint supplement.

Exercise I now do between 200-400 ab exercises daily. Pulling and pressing exercises every other day. Legs 2-3x a week. Arms 3x a week. Cardio I do a long run and a long mountain bike (1h+) 2-3x a week, boxing one day a week, then Chocolotito warm up (6 4 minute rounds jump rope, 30s rest. 6 4 minute rounds shadow boxing, 30s rest) at least 1x a week. During the afternoon every day I walk a mile with my wife. I will also do push ups in the afternoon depending on how bored I am working.


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

Portion control and a balanced diet consisting of protein, veg, fruit and carbs.

Keep a note of everything you eat and add up the calories.

Weigh portions before yo cook so you can't have seconds.

Use smaller plates.

Avoid snacks.

Increase your activity and reduce sofa time.

The theory is simple and easy to understand.

Not so easy to maintain.

Sent from my CPH2159 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

ccpowerslave said:


> Yes. If you eat less than your body wants you might be hungry. Typically people combat this by drinking lots of water.
> 
> If you’re a big guy like me and you work out all the time hour TDEE is so high* you can eat lots of filling food *and stay under it and lose anyway.


I would agree, if by filling foods you mean 95% meat/animal products and select vegs and almost zero carby ****.

Those times I've been hangry and tired, water was not the solution, lol, but maybe a piece of cheese, jerky, hardboiled egg.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

OnTheFly said:


> I would agree, if by filling foods you mean 95% meat/animal products and select vegs and almost zero carby ****.


Yes exactly.

I don’t get that hangry ever, I just wait for dinner. If I eat lunch at 12:15 sometimes I will be hungry around 5:30, but I’m going to eat in less than an hour and a half so I just wait.

Agreed that snacking is no good, I’m not in the “lots of small meals” gang.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

At the end of the day it is calories in and calories out. If you want to lose weight, you MUST burn more calories than you consume. Food choice can certainly aid in achieving that, but in the end it is just that equation. 

What a lot of people don't seem to understand is you can't out exercise eating too much. One donut is 200+ calories. That is about 20 minutes of running. It is a lot easier to not eat the donut IMO.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Case in point I ordered double meat on my Subway turkey sandwich for lunch on DoorDash and they didn’t make it with double meat. So it’s like a 600 calorie sandwich. I will definitely be hungry for dinner before it rolls around. My plan is to drink 1L of water and do a bunch of push ups.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Proteins and fats keep you full longer. Carbs are empty calories and you’ll be hungry in a hour. Also, if you do nothing else but stop eating at 8pm and don’t eat before noon, you will lose weight. Fasting works.


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

RebuildingMe said:


> Fasting works.


Because you eat fewer calories than you burn.



Sent from my CPH2159 using Tapatalk


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

I do intermittent fasting with my caloric intake taking place within an 8 hour window. I also exercise, cardio and weight training. The fasting will trim you up rather quickly and it's amazing how good you feel after a few weeks.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Weight loss is simple math, nothing more. People always want to overcomplicate it because then they can create some fad diet to turn a buck. What it comes down to is this; your body needs calories as energy to maintain itself. Each person needs a different amount of calories per day depending on their age, gender, size, etc. When you go over the amount of calories you need in a day, your body stores the remainder as fat. 3500 excess calories become 1 pound of fat. So, if you want to lose weight, you need to burn more calories than you are eating in order for your body to use its fat reserves. Instead of following a fad diet, just count calories and enter a caloric deficit. You will lose weight. If you find you are not losing weight at first, just lower your caloric intake and exercise more.

The reason all the fad diets don't work is because people diet for a month, lost a little water weight, then immediately go back to their earlier lifestyle. Also, and this cannot be overstated....people LIE. Those people who claim to be on a diet, say they ate hardly anything but never seem to lose weight...they're lying. They're eating more than they are telling you.


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

Benbutton said:


> I do intermittent fasting with my caloric intake taking place within an 8 hour window. I also exercise, cardio and weight training. The fasting will trim you up rather quickly and it's amazing how good you feel after a few weeks.


I have successfully used the 5+2 approach to losing weight. It does work but I'm not convinced that it was any more effective than averaging a week's calorie intake over 7 days.

Sent from my CPH2159 using Tapatalk


----------



## johndoe12299 (Jul 12, 2021)

if you want to kick start fat loss do a 16/8 intermittent fasting with Keto diet for about a month. I can't do keto long term tho


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Some other diet tips:

eat at the same fixed times every day
eat the same thing every day, so that food is not a source of entertainment
live alone, so that you're not tempted by other people's food
don't have any in the house of foods you find hard to control (in my case, salted nuts)
don't eat breakfast (for me, it just makes me hungrier the rest of the day)
no alcohol (sob)


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> Yes. If you eat less than your body wants you might be hungry. Typically people combat this by drinking lots of water.
> 
> If you’re a big guy like me and you work out all the time your TDEE is so high you can eat lots of filling food and stay under it and lose anyway.
> 
> ...


Do the bolded. Eat limited fruit and NO SUGAR. No desserts.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Enigma32 said:


> Weight loss is simple math, nothing more. People always want to overcomplicate it because then they can create some fad diet to turn a buck. What it comes down to is this; your body needs calories as energy to maintain itself. Each person needs a different amount of calories per day depending on their age, gender, size, etc. When you go over the amount of calories you need in a day, your body stores the remainder as fat. 3500 excess calories become 1 pound of fat. So, if you want to lose weight, you need to burn more calories than you are eating in order for your body to use its fat reserves. Instead of following a fad diet, just count calories and enter a caloric deficit. You will lose weight. If you find you are not losing weight at first, just lower your caloric intake and exercise more.
> 
> The reason all the fad diets don't work is because people diet for a month, lost a little water weight, then immediately go back to their earlier lifestyle. Also, and this cannot be overstated....people LIE. Those people who claim to be on a diet, say they ate hardly anything but never seem to lose weight...they're lying. They're eating more than they are telling you.


Actually, the author of Fit or Fat says that our bodies respond to diets by storing fat against famine whenever calories become available. He says if there had ever been a diet that worked in the long term, that would be the one everyone used. Instead there have been hundreds of fact diets over the years all claiming ot be the magic bullet. Overweight people eat less calories than those of normal weight and still gain weight. It has to do with how the body metabolizes fat, carbs, and protein. The bodies of people with lot of body fat become more and more calorie efficient, decreasing their activity. Then when weight builds they go on another diet, which repeats the cycle. Weight ratchets up and up after each successive diet.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Here is a fat guy who ate mainly Hostess at a calorie defecit and lost a bunch. Still a sad body fat percentage for a man but… w/e






Twinkie diet helps nutrition professor lose 27 pounds


Twinkies. Nutty bars. Powdered donuts.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Keto works incredibly well. I did it for about 9 months a few years back. Got pretty lean while maintaining muscle mass. In my wife’s case, she lost 15lbs in about a month, getting to her ideal weight without even exercising.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

DudeInProgress said:


> Keto works incredibly well. I did it for about 9 months a few years back. Got pretty lean while maintaining muscle mass. In my wife’s case, she lost 15lbs in about a month, getting to her ideal weight without even exercising.


But the key is can person stay on keto for life? I have relative who lost 40 on keto, then gained all back + 10.


----------



## NTA (Mar 28, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> Here is a fat guy who ate mainly Hostess at a calorie defecit and lost a bunch. Still a sad body fat percentage for a man but… w/e
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Different foods affect different people differently.

I was really glad to discover low carb way of eating. Minimizing carbs to eat more fat and protein does work for me. Mr. InBetweenMarriages was 6'4" and very muscular and told me that tries to divide his nutritional composition to 20%/60%/20% with 60% for carbs. Tall and lean, that works for him. But if I ate nothing but Hostess Cupcakes, Dunkin' Donuts and so forth, even below the magical calorie threshold. it would never for me. I get lightheaded and hyper hungry. I am not going to try to prove a point here. If I eat in the evening, I wake up starving. If I keep to fat and protein, I remain full.

In the early days when people discovered the Atkins method of dieting, diet / nutrition gurus tried to put down the method by saying "the diet only works because the dieter is eating less food." Well, isn't that what they should be doing?


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

There are all types of methods...

I have some knowledge in the area of fitness and nutrition, but I am not a licensed professional...The problem with just dieting alone, is that most people just can't sustain it over time...I have known people(mostly women) that can't even have a single slice of pizza without all of it going to fat on their body...Who the hell wants to live like that?

When you have a fit body, your body then becomes a furnace for food...I have a lot of muscle mass and have an active life (work and recreation)...I eat a lot during a typical day, spread out over numerous meals, mostly clean.....At my "softest" I may carrying 15% bf...I once did a test and ate whatever junk I wanted from Thanksgiving til the end of February..On some of those days I easily consumed more than 10K calories a day...No...I am not kidding...At the end of the test, I had actually lost a bit over a pound..

There is a genetic factor as well...Some people just metabolize food better than others..

The point is, what type of life do you want.? One of deprivation and all day hunger or one with some regular activity and some leeway over quantity and quality of food,,? I take the second option all day long....It wont work for everyone, but most people that are active and have some muscle/fitness don't have to be that strict with a diet..


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Rus47 said:


> But the key is can person stay on keto for life? I have relative who lost 40 on keto, then gained all back + 10.


As long as you are smart and maintain a reasonably disciplined approach to your carbs and sugar, you can definitely sustain without adhering to strict keto. We have.


----------



## johndoe12299 (Jul 12, 2021)

read the 4 hour body and you can try his diet he recommends. "Slow carb" diet. worked well for me as well and not as limited as keto


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

hamadryad said:


> There are all types of methods...
> 
> I have some knowledge in the area of fitness and nutrition, but I am not a licensed professional...*The problem with just dieting alone, is that most people just can't sustain it over time...*I have known people(mostly women) that can't even have a *single slice of pizza without all of it going to fat on their body.*..Who the hell wants to live like that?
> 
> ...


These are *EXACTLY* the point that "Fit or Fat" makes. Lean muscle burns calories throughout the day, not just during vigorous exercise. Runners "carbo load" evening before a long run like marathon, eat as much pasta as they can hold.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Livvie said:


> I'm a vegetarian (eat a little chicken sometimes). So it's hard to avoid carbs, like beans, and do a high protein low carb diet. Any suggestions?
> 
> I'm also gluten free...


Beans (whole) or stuff like lentils have protein as well. I eat those in limited amounts. To be honest for pure weight loss eating moderate fat vegetarian is probably fine anyway.

In my experience if someone is overweight and is also vegetarian it’s because they’re crushing desserts, soda, cheese, dairy. Plenty of vegan bakeries and baked goods out there and they’re pretty tasty.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

So this is MY topic. I lost 160 pounds. Diets feel punitive. I tried everything from South Beach, to Atkins to the Water diet. I had a couple of heart attacks, and felt fairly doomed. My wife went to Weight Watchers. It wasn’t a diet. Behavior modification. New habits. She lost 90. I found it easier. Tracked what I ate. Got rid of the candy, chips, pop, processed foods, and general crap. I learned a phrase, Nothing tastes as good as fitness feels. Stopped living to eat and instead eat to live.

Instead of dieting, I can eat everything, I choose what is best for me instead of the most convenient.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

ccpowerslave said:


> Beans (whole) or stuff like lentils have protein as well. I eat those in limited amounts. To be honest for pure weight loss eating moderate fat vegetarian is probably fine anyway.
> 
> In my experience if someone is overweight and is also vegetarian it’s because they’re crushing desserts, soda, cheese, dairy. Plenty of vegan bakeries and baked goods out there and they’re pretty tasty.


.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Livvie said:


> I'd like to lose 10 pounds.
> 
> I think maybe cutting out all desserts (sometimes I have a gluten free cookie, or chocolate) and upping exercise will do it. I really want to increase protein intake but am having a hard time coming up with low calorie sources (you can only eat so much tofu and egg whites).


When I was at my lowest weight at this height for boxing (trying to fight around 205lbs, so walking around at 215lbs) I was using this:









Sunwarrior | 100% Plant-Based Proteins and Supplements


We offer high-quality vegan proteins, collagen builders, and superfood supplements at fair prices. We believe the answers for optimal health are found in nature. Fuel your body with Light, Energy, and Love from Sunwarrior.




sunwarrior.com





Vegan plant based protein. Was doing scoops of that with frozen blueberries, coconut water, and coco nibs, sometimes with kale.


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

Taxman said:


> So this is MY topic. I lost 160 pounds. Diets feel punitive. I tried everything from South Beach, to Atkins to the Water diet. I had a couple of heart attacks, and felt fairly doomed. My wife went to Weight Watchers. It wasn’t a diet. Behavior modification. New habits. She lost 90. I found it easier. Tracked what I ate. Got rid of the candy, chips, pop, processed foods, and general crap. I learned a phrase, Nothing tastes as good as fitness feels. Stopped living to eat and instead eat to live.
> 
> Instead of dieting, I can eat everything, I choose what is best for me instead of the most convenient.


This. Doesn't have to be WW but if that works for you, brilliant.

Well done.

Sent from my CPH2159 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Livvie said:


> I'm a vegetarian (eat a little chicken sometimes). So it's hard to avoid carbs, like beans, and do a high protein low carb diet. Any suggestions?
> 
> I'm also gluten free...


Exercise aerobic. Join a running group. Benefits are fitness, and meet lotta nice people. As mentioned they eat carbs, no Atkins for them. The kind of carbs makes a difference too. Complex with fiber not simple loaded with sugar. You would be surprised how much sugar is loaded into food products.

Running groups talk about diet all time amongst themselves, join one.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Livvie said:


> I'd like to lose 10 pounds.
> 
> I think maybe cutting out all desserts (sometimes I have a gluten free cookie, or chocolate) and upping exercise will do it. I really want to increase protein intake but am having a hard time coming up with low calorie sources (you can only eat so much tofu and egg whites).


I use a fitness tracking AP. We dont diet. I dont snack or eat sugar or dessert. With exercise and watching the type of calories you can easily lose 1-2lb/week. Think lifestyle change to keep it off. We are in mid 70s and in better shape than any of our offspring.


----------



## Jeffsmith35 (Apr 8, 2021)

Intermittent fasting. Eat for 8 hours, drink only water for the other 16. When you do eat, finish with a protein like chicken, beef, fish, etc. - that will sustain you through the fast. It's tough at first, but that first meal after the 16 hours never tasted so good. I eat from 6:30am-2:30pm. Stay on that schedule, start to reduce your portion size for the last meal of the day, and the pounds fall off at the rate of 1 pound per day. After a while, you don't even feel hungry while fasting. I've lost 33lb in just a few months doing this. Food costs go way down, too - which is nice.


----------



## Jeffsmith35 (Apr 8, 2021)

Add daily exercise, 1 hour per day. It will amplify the progress, and make you feel better.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

johndoe12299 said:


> Calorie deficit and exercise tried and proven.


this.
a LOT of exercise, like lifting iron

join a gym, and hire a trainer to at least teach you the correct way to lift


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

ccpowerslave said:


> When I was at my lowest weight at this height for boxing (trying to fight around 205lbs, so walking around at 215lbs) I was using this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Rus47 said:


> Was reading through thread about guy thinking to hire a hooker cuz his wife had a belly. About to comment on the weight loss debate when Mod cautioned to start different thread. So, here goes.
> 
> I believe what works well is described in an *old* book called "Fit or Fat". The author's proposition is that diets don't work. He says none of them work. He states that overweight people dieting actually ratchets their weight upward with every time they diet. And he shows with examples from his lifetime helping people shed pounds that the only effective way to lose weight to exercise at an aerobic rate, getting pulse rate to 80% of max for at least 20 minutes every day. So there is my belief. What about others?





Rus47 said:


> Was reading through thread about guy thinking to hire a hooker cuz his wife had a belly. About to comment on the weight loss debate when Mod cautioned to start different thread. So, here goes.
> 
> I believe what works well is described in an *old* book called "Fit or Fat". The author's proposition is that diets don't work. He says none of them work. He states that overweight people dieting actually ratchets their weight upward with every time they diet. And he shows with examples from his lifetime helping people shed pounds that the only effective way to lose weight to exercise at an aerobic rate, getting pulse rate to 80% of max for at least 20 minutes every day. So there is my belief. What about others?


Speaking as someone who moonlights as a personal trainer, as well as managing weight for fights and Jiu-Jitsu matches to the tune of +/- 20 lbs, this is half right...which means it is also half wrong.

There is a saying, incredibly simple, but wholly truthful:

"Fitness is made in the gym. Bodies are made in the kitchen."

Aerobic exercise helps you burn calories. Anaerobic exercise helps you build muscle, so you burn more calories per day, to the tune of approximately 50 calories extra per day for every pound of muscle gained.

That said, none of it will matter if you are not eating clean.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

johndoe12299 said:


> if you want to kick start fat loss do a 16/8 intermittent fasting with Keto diet for about a month. I can't do keto long term tho


This is the way to shock your body into losing weight.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Livvie said:


> I'd like to lose 10 pounds.
> 
> I think maybe cutting out all desserts (sometimes I have a gluten free cookie, or chocolate) and upping exercise will do it. I really want to increase protein intake but am having a hard time coming up with low calorie sources (you can only eat so much tofu and egg whites).


Look up intermittent fasting. 

Generally speaking, this one step can help solve 10ish pounds. 

It serves to do two things:

1. Your body will go to fat stores in your fasting state (if done properly) instead of glycogen stores from your food consumption. 

2. It tends to reduce your overall caloric load because you are not eating over a period where you once were. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

farsidejunky said:


> That said, none of it will matter if you are not eating clean.


This. Someone asked my boxing coach if he really helped me lose weight. He’s like well no, because you have to not eat. I can make him train hard and stuff but I can’t make him stop drinking beer.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

ccpowerslave said:


> Avoid carbs
> Avoid alcohol (limited success)
> Avoid caloric condiments (cheese, dairy fats, Mayo)
> Try to get most of my calories from meat and veg
> ...


I commend you on your efforts, truly! However, I am going to use this as an example of what NOT to tell a noob. Someone that is not versed in a healthy lifestyle will see this all as overwhelming and quit. I find that making small changes in steps is easier to comprehend and adhere to. If you tell an obese fella all the above, he will get right back to his chips quickly. 

But I do agree with carbs. Carbs are easy to get and obese people are usually way over the top on junk carbs. Cookies, cake, pie, bread, etc, etc. Telling someone they must go exercise 1hr/day rarely works. 

My biggest peeve is when I hear people say "I am starting my diet tomorrow".... They typically go into a deprived diet, start exercise, and it all comes crashing down quickly. Getting someone to a 'lifelong change' I think is the only way to approach it. Even though my protein emphasis seems too focused on the surface, I find that it is usually at the core of people's diet errors. When you observe what obese people eat, it becomes pretty obvious why. It takes more conscious effort to get protein in.

Oh, my other peeve is "I'm going to the gym".... Like does one just get in shape walking in the door? I think it would seriously baffle minds to realize you don't need to pay a dime to get healthy! Someone can't even do a single pushup but wants to get a gym membership? Come on man, noobie gains can be found inside your home of the free! You can look at that staircase as a gateway towards health! I think fitting in "home work" is a lot more time freeing than feeling some sort of accomplishment in walking through the doors of a gym. Sure, some people obtain motivation through this, but I find it 100% liberating when I can crank MY music to MY levels, scream and yell all I want, and do me. 

I think there are literally hundreds of ways to do it 'right' just by doing 'something'. But part of this is raising your heart rate. If you are not winded, you are doing nothing IMO. I am not going to go into what all I do, because that is for me with my own goals in mind. But I guess as a former sprinter, sprinting is something that is part of me and it has become a life long passion......to never get slow. I love coaching people in that sector, but it tends to baffle people when I tell them "I actually hate running"....but there is mental reward for me in knowing I have not lost my edge. I say this because I think some people need a focus, a reason, a goal beyond just "look better". Find it and work on it!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

bobsmith said:


> Someone that is not versed in a healthy lifestyle will see this all as overwhelming and quit. I find that making small changes in steps is easier to comprehend and adhere to. If you tell an obese fella all the above, he will get right back to his chips quickly.


Oh yes. This is what I am grinding to maintain and gradually lose 5-10lbs.

For a fat body I would say stop eating stuff that is obviously bad and then try and jog 15 minutes every day. It’s ok to walk, there is no shame. Just do it. Once you can jog 15 minutes then increase to 20 and so on until you get to being able to jog 30 minutes. I wouldn’t even worry about weights until the person doesn’t get tired from walking up a couple flights of stairs.

Just stop one bad thing. Like desserts.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

bobsmith said:


> But I guess as a former sprinter, sprinting is something that is part of me and it has become a life long passion......to never get slow. I love coaching people in that sector, but it tends to baffle people when I tell them "I actually hate running"....but there is mental reward for me in knowing I have not lost my edge. I say this because I think some people need a focus, a reason, a goal beyond just "look better". Find it and work on it!


Hahah odd you mention. So none of the guys I know who do power sports like distance running. They all hate it. Most of them like sprinting like 20y and 40y dash. My groin is badly messed up so even with a long warmup and dynamic stretching for the track if I have spikes on and I am racing someone I will pull it like 7/10 chance.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

bobsmith said:


> Oh, my other peeve is "I'm going to the gym".... Like does one just get in shape walking in the door? I think it would seriously baffle minds to realize you don't need to pay a dime to get healthy! Someone can't even do a single pushup but wants to get a gym membership?


Hahah. So one of the things we do at my gym is we force people who can’t do one to learn to do push ups. No bending, whole body going down and coming up, no shoulders. We will tape benders on the phone and play it back for them and then make ‘U’ gestures at them if they start bending.

So a few months ago we have the tractor tire out on the road and my coach goes bare knuckle feet on the tire. My push ups are legit like my facial hair is hitting the street and he goes “bending *****”. I’m like bro no way. He tapes it and my ass bent like 1cm.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

ccpowerslave said:


> Hahah odd you mention. So none of the guys I know who do power sports like distance running. They all hate it. Most of them like sprinting like 20y and 40y dash. My groin is badly messed up so even with a long warmup and dynamic stretching for the track if I have spikes on and I am racing someone I will pull it like 7/10 chance.


I might question the biomechanics of your run if that bad, but you are probably aware if you have a deficiency in that muscle group. I know I struggled seriously there too and took serious efforts to work that because I was a tailback and it required intense and immediate direction changes that brought out that weakness. 

I can't tell you how many people I have worked with that struggle with flexibility and it ties directly with speed and injury avoidance. I worked with some kids and an entire hour was spent just bending these kids! If you can't put your forehead on your knee in a runner's stretch, I will wait until you can......still waiting. Parents and coaches were pissed but if you want to go faster, you listen. 

So many things....but if anyone even remotely cares, I film people in a sprint, then dissect their mechanics. Main things I see is inability to fully contract the hamstring due to weakness and tight quads. When I train, I basically want your heels touching your ass as the knee drives forward. This almost immediately increases leg speed. I also see horribly inhibited arm movement. Carl Lewis got one stuck in my head "elbows to the sky, thumbs to the eye". What is evident is many lack enough arm strength to maintain approx 90* elbow. There is a reason sprinters have built biceps. 

Anyway, lol.....not the right setting to discuss sprinting I guess.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Haha thanks @bobsmith flexibility is a huge issue for me. You nailed it. My coach has done plenty of track workouts with a guy who coached Olympic athletes in track and he knows the mechanics and stuff and breaks down my running. I was happy today to be able to do 10km in a reasonable time after completely failing a couple weeks ago while sick. 20m improvement just from not being sick.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

bobsmith said:


> What is evident is many lack enough arm strength to maintain approx 90* elbow.


Haha I was running like that most of my 10km today. I also work a lot on pushing my knees out. We run sprints on the curve treadmill (no power) in the gym where you have to lift high and kick forward. Many years ago I was doing road work with my coach when he was preparing for a professional fight and we ran next to someone and stopped at a light. They asked us if we were boxers or something just based on how we were jogging.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

ccpowerslave said:


> Haha I was running like that most of my 10km today. I also work a lot on pushing my knees out. We run sprints on the curve treadmill (no power) in the gym where you have to lift high and kick forward. Many years ago I was doing road work with my coach when he was preparing for a professional fight and we ran next to someone and stopped at a light. They asked us if we were boxers or something just based on how we were jogging.


I think if there is an actual goal to run faster, you just have to go with what works and what coaches have success with. I typically don't mess with treadmills but most of my work is just making non-sprinters faster. 

Due to very poor coaching in my early years, I had to take this on by myself. here are a few things I learned and no pass along. Again, only for sprint focus, not just fitness, etc. 
1. Jogging is NOT sprinting. If your heels are touching the ground, you are jogging, not sprinting. 
2. Jogging for endless miles teaches you to jog, not go faster. 
3. Sprint mechanics should be executed when the athlete is "recovered". There is no benefit to pushing back to back sprints in an exhausted state, if speed is the goal, but endurance at full speed must be monitored. 
4. Build ups are a great way to experience the "sprint transition" in which you should feel yourself 'shift gears', feel yourself be 2" taller (because you are), and foot strikes actually feel lighter. 
5. Relax your damn face! 
6. Concentrate much work at 80-90% of full speed, working on nothing but feeling the form. Feel for what you are "fighting" and make corrections mid run. 

One of the biggest break throughs for me was tucking my heels. My heels were several inches from my ass. It takes a mental reminder. While I noticed an immediate speed gain, I also realized just how hard it really is! You are literally asking everything of your hamstring in milliseconds. Fatigue sets in, heels drop, speed reduces. 

Another huge learn for me was my body has a higher focus of fast twitch fibers. This was realized when doing a strike force test relative to what could be measured in my weight lifting. I don't squat anything spectacular, but my strike force would indicate someone that could squat 400#. All I am getting at is doing fast twitch work is very important! Either sprints, jumping, etc. It is a known fact that you can select fast runners just by their standing vertical jump! 

Are we still talking about diet??? LMAO
Congrats on your 10K! There is actually no way I could do it! I have never been an endurance athlete. they tried me in a 400M and I came in dead last! maybe that is something to strive for.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

bobsmith said:


> Are we still talking about diet??? LMAO


Yes. Today I did my 10km then 200 abs then I ate loco moco which violates my carbs rule as it has white rice.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

ccpowerslave said:


> Yes. Today I did my 10km then 200 abs then I ate loco moco which violates my carbs rule as it has white rice.


I learned quick that I must have carbs or I will flame out quickly. I also went out and drank 5 beers last night. Does that count?? lol I guess I can't preach what I don't practice, but I am getting ready to do 2hrs of lifting, weighted lunges, then sprints. Bananas are my secret weapon.....and caffeine...lol I think every athlete starts to figure out what works and what doesn't. 

I tried to train when fasted and realized I didn't have the energy to do the work! that is not productive! I also don't know why whey protein before work does not work with me. I feel like crap!


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

bobsmith said:


> Oh, my other peeve is "I'm going to the gym".... Like does one just get in shape walking in the door? I think it would seriously baffle minds to realize you don't need to pay a dime to get healthy!
> 
> *But part of this is raising your heart rate. *


The thought of working out with equipment a bunch of others has sweated on always prevented me from joining a gym. And of course with the plague prowling the land, makes it even less appealing. Years ago I bought a few weights and always used them at home. I know a lot of people who buy memberships every new years day and never use them.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Livvie said:


> I really want to increase protein intake but am having a hard time coming up with low calorie sources (you can only eat so much tofu and egg whites).


Does it have to be that low calorie? Okay, you already mentioned tofu. I'd also say, whole eggs, reduced fat cheddar. Some kinds of vegetarian substitute meats. I eat a lot of cottage cheese, but many people dislike that.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Laurentium said:


> Does it have to be that low calorie? Okay, you already mentioned tofu. I'd also say, whole eggs, reduced fat cheddar. Some kinds of vegetarian substitute meats. I eat a lot of cottage cheese, but many people dislike that.


Hi! Thank you for your suggestions!


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Livvie said:


> Hi! Thank you for your suggestions!
> 
> I already eat some cheese and yogurt I don't think adding more dairy would be ideal. And I have 1 to 2 eggs a day. The problem is I don't eat meat or seafood. I think protein powder might be the thing I'll try.


I am not sure of the vegetarian diet dynamic, but my granddaughter decided to become vegetarian and her weight soared after that. She eats a lot of dairy products, maybe that does it. Hopefully experts in vegetarian/vegan have books on the subject.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Livvie said:


> Hi! Thank you for your suggestions!
> 
> I already eat some cheese and yogurt I don't think adding more dairy would be ideal. And I have 1 to 2 eggs a day. The problem is I don't eat meat or seafood. I think protein powder might be the thing I'll try.


Definitely try one. That sun warrior version I heard about years ago from a UFC fighter who was vegan but also completely ripped. Back then they didn’t have any flavors like they do now just the plain unflavored.

I was working out hard enough in the morning before work I really felt like I needed calories. So I would either eat 4oz of hot smoked salmon or make a smoothie with that stuff.

If I was going to take a powder now I’d probably try Jocko Molk from Origin. If you’re looking for Krill Oil theirs is awesome, they put tons of vanilla in it so it doesn’t give you any kind of fishy artifacts. I take that every day.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Just my personal take, but I highly question motives in veganism. Have been getting more and more BS in my social feeds like a "movement" but there is a reason vegans struggle to get enough nutrients and many end up at the doc office. Body needs more stuff! I am all about greens but.....

As well, people really need to learn about fat! We have been lied to for decades about fat. It does NOT make you fat people! But it is the most calorie dense macro so you need to plan for that. 

Just to share some of what I eat, I will consume 4-6 whole eggs at a sitting, I usually get meat in daily. Either steak, hamburger, or my preferred fresh grilled Salmon. I do a lot of Greek yogurt. I also make a dip with cottage cheese and tuna. That is a quick very high protein hit. I also use a generic whey powder. I always have Almonds or Pecans around. Yep, they got tons of fat! Yet I am healthy as a race horse. You gotta eat!

Again, for people just walking in, please don't go nuts with all of this. Start compiling a list of things you like and have nutrients you need. People can say what they want about canned tuna, but please try to tell me that canned tuna is worse than cake. It is dirt cheap, low calorie, protein dense, etc. 

As for protein, I have done the math and the very cheapest way to up protein is a supplement. I have found the one at Aldi is one of the very best! Why? Because as most people know, there are only so many places blending these supplements, and you are paying for a name! 

If mostly trying to lose weight, please don't follow the advice of every supplement seller and health nut of "at least 1g/lb of body weight". That actually takes mental planning to do and it's expensive! Thus why the world lives on junk carbs! Governments said "how do we feed people?" They went with grains and lots of them! No wonder people are dying. You first need to see how much protein you normally get! You would be shocked that most people are lucky to get 20g/day in! Yet they have not wasted to nothing so don't give me that sh** about NEEDING extremes in protein.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Genetics play more of a role with some of this than many people can imagine.....

Just think for a minute about all of those monster pro athletes you see on the fields...Most grew up in impoverished urban areas, some from other countries, where an ideal diet was about the last consideration in their lives...

Or do you ever see some physiques on prison inmates? You think they have opportunity to worry about macros and protein consumption?

That doesn't mean that you should just accept your fate and not bother with anything, but it does reinforce that what type of body you wind up with can only be "manipulated" to a certain degree....My dad was a perfect example....Ate NOTHING but carbs...Breads, pasta, cakes, refined sugar, etc...He was athletic in his younger years, but not so much later...He never weighed more than 175 lb and stood around 5'10"...He was quite muscular as well..More so than a lot of guys I see toiling at the gym, drinking $20 a serving protein concoctions, and going nowhere and looking like crap.....


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

It also helps to not let a problem get out of control in the first place. Have a clear idea of what you want and more than "I just want to get in shape". As others here have said, it's not complicated. Doesn't mean it's easy but that's why I find an in-shape woman attractive, she put in the work. I think the genetics thing is a cop out for 99.99999% of people.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

The thing is, no matter how efficient your body happens to be at converting calories to fat, you’re not doomed to be fat. I am not a great athlete or anything but I train really hard. I can box with people who have better “stats” than me because I practice all the time. Better squat, better vertical leap (by a lot), better reach, etc…. doesn’t matter (within reason).


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Al_Bundy said:


> It also helps to not let a problem get out of control in the first place. Have a clear idea of what you want and more than "I just want to get in shape". As others here have said, it's not complicated. Doesn't mean it's easy but that's why I find an in-shape woman attractive, she put in the work. *I think the genetics thing is a cop out for 99.99999% of people*.


I would have to disagree to an extent, though I will never say someone that is seriously obese is genetically that way. 

Funny I had a convo with a friend just yesterday on genetics. I will admit that I took it largely for granted growing up because that is all I knew. But we had a friend that was in the weight room daily, and worked his butt off! He was a stick figure going in and coming out! He reminded me one day that I worked about 10% as hard yet was the fastest on the field, and one of the most gifted. I could not honestly step in here and say "I worked for it all".... I was given some things at birth. 

My mom also hit me right in the face a few yrs ago when my 2nd relationship exploded with "you have always been able to win at anything to try to do, so losing or failing is not something you learned to do very well"....

But these days I am able to put my arrogance card down and give credit to those that probably work harder than me just to get "a little healthier". I really do think some people just can't put the fork down! Some people have a broken body that fails them. Some are busy dealing with disabled kids or loved ones.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

I also think guys can be too harsh on women when it comes to these topics....and I am guilty of it as well at times..

I mean, sure...it's easy for me(and a lot of other guys)...When I want to "tighten up" I have to do so little it's laughable...Make a few tiny and insignificant tweaks and I can achieve whatever I want...in a matter of weeks no less...Tell that to some(many) women that get fat just thinking about food....I could easily eat almost a whole pizza at one sitting, with a zero effect while that would be like a years worth of cheating for some women...

I don't think many guys would have the stamina and discipline that a lot of the women you see out there that have managed to lose a lot of weight and actually keep it off....I think I may have mentioned it earlier...I have known women that could literally* never* stray off a ridiculously strict dietary regimen, without falling back...That type of a lifestyle is just *very hard *to maintain, and will make even the most dedicated person totally miserable eventually.....That's why most can't do it over the long haul....

You really have to take your hat off to a lot of these women, and perhaps cut a little slack and not be as judgmental of the others....I am not saying that there aren't gluttonous slob women out there, but a LOT of them do try very hard with very small and very tortuously slow progress..


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

hamadryad said:


> I also think guys can be too harsh on women when it comes to these topics....and I am guilty of it as well at times..


Agree with this. Testosterone is a known game changer for men. You can literally inject someone with it and it reduces fat mass and increase muscle without lifting a finger. Women are built on estrogen so it should be obvious that they could struggle here. Genetically they are supposed to have more fat to have stores for child bearing. 

I see women fight for muscle tone and such, and I know what they go through! Hell no would I sign up for an hour of crossfit daily! 

Women's caloric needs are certainly less than men. I am sure it is very hard to see a big cheeseburger and know where that is going. Genetically they should eat and store. 

This is why I would say I am probably with most normal men regarding women's body. I am not really shopping for "cut abs" on a woman, or even defined arms. There is just something sexy about smooth contours. Hell, some women can look damn good with a few extra because they put it in their chest!

But just to be blunt, I find extremely cut, defined, built women gross. Lucky for me they don't hit on me, they go for the roid ragers.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

I hate using extremes to make an argument. There's a big range of healthy weight between cut and overweight. And there's a big variance in body composition for the same BMI range. 5'4" 140lbs is in a healthy range abs or no abs. 150lbs is overweight. Below 110lbs? You're underweight.

Caloric intake is going to determine your weight. 

What you eat for those calories, and your activity level is going to influence your body composition at that weight.

Meaning, two people at a healthy weight will appear very different based on other factors. One may have an athlete's build with high definition, and the other be softer in the middle. 

Of course if you want an athlete's body type, you need to train like an athlete. And that is hard. Male or Female.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

DownButNotOut said:


> I hate using extremes to make an argument. There's a big range of healthy weight between cut and overweight. And there's a big variance in body composition for the same BMI range. 5'4" 140lbs is in a healthy range abs or no abs. 150lbs is overweight. Below 110lbs? You're underweight.
> 
> Caloric intake is going to determine your weight.
> 
> ...


You are correct, BMI does not tell the whole story. I'm 6'2" and 210lbs. That puts me in the middle of the overweight BMI range. However, I only have around 12% body fat with some visible abs. I'm in great shape for a 50 year old man, and no one would call me overweight, but my BMI says otherwise. Same weight and height with 25% body fat has the same BMI, but very obviously overweight. 

What you eat can have an impact on your body comp, but so long as it fits in your caloric budget and has a reasonably good nutrient profile you will have good results. I wouldn't exactly call it a diet, but I generally follow the concept of IIFYM (If It Fits Your Macros). This is pretty straight forward. You start with a max daily caloric intake, set a minimum intake for protein and fat, then the rest of the calories can be made up of anything else you want, typically carbs. Here is an example of how it works.

Male, 210lbs with TDEE (average daily calories burned) of 2800 wants to lose 1lb per week. That requires a 3,500 calorie deficit per week or 500 per day. For protein intake my goal is about 1g per 1lb goal weight and .3g per 1lb goal weight. The remainder of calories can be made up of carbs or more protein/fat, it is all personal preference. Here's what it looks like.

Daily Max Calories - 2300
Min Protein - 200lbs goal weight x 1g/1lb = 200g (200g x 4Cal/g = 800 Calories)
Min Fat - 200lbs goal weight x 0.3g/1lb = 60g (60g x 9Cal/g = 540 Calories)
Carbs Max - 240g (240g x 4Cal/g = 960 Calories)

You don't have to eat 240g of carbs, you could eat some more protein or fat and less than the listed carbs. However, you will likely want to use all those calories for carbs, since most people love carbs and they are a good energy source. 

The upside to this method is you really can eat just about anything you want, so long as it fits your calories/macros. Your choices may make it easier or harder to fit in this framework, but sticking to it will work.

The downside is you have to track your intake. Eventually most of this will become second nature, but for some period of time you have to track you calories and macros. I personally use My Fitness Pal to do that. 

Now here is the same method for a 5'4", 140lb woman that wants to lose 10lbs. TDEE = 1800. For anyone under 150lbs I recommend 1/2lb per week goal. That makes her daily max calories 1550 (1800 - 250). I also recommend a little less protein for women, using .75g/1lb. Use the same .3g/1lb for fat. 

Daily Max Calories - 1550
Min Protein - 130lbs goal weight x .75g/1lb = 98g (98g x 4Cal/g = 392 Calories)
Min Fat - 130lbs goal weight x 0.3g/1lb = 40g (40g x 9Cal/g = 360 Calories)
Carbs Max - 188g (188g x 4Cal/g = 752 Calories)

Just like for men, the 188g for carbs are actually "flex" calories. You can make them up any way you want. If you love and can't do without carbs, then use them all for carbs. If you want to go low carb, then use more for fat or protein. By having that flexibility you are much more likely to stay on track and within your calorie budget. 

Also note that the caloric intake is the number one priority. So if on a given day you are 20g short of your protein goal, but you have used up all your calories for that day due to a nice slice of birthday cake or something similar, you don't try to make up the missing protein grams. You just move on to the next day and try to stay on track. 

This is a great method that has worked for me for both losing and gaining (cutting and bulking).


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

hamadryad said:


> I also think guys can be too harsh on women when it comes to these topics....and I am guilty of it as well at times..
> 
> I mean, sure...it's easy for me(and a lot of other guys)...When I want to "tighten up" I have to do so little it's laughable...Make a few tiny and insignificant tweaks and I can achieve whatever I want...in a matter of weeks no less...Tell that to some(many) women that get fat just thinking about food....I could easily eat almost a whole pizza at one sitting, with a zero effect while that would be like a years worth of cheating for some women...
> 
> ...


I'll cut slack to someone who tries but not the ones that go from 130lbs or less to 200lbs or more. I get what you are saying as far as expecting chick to always look like a fitness model all the time. Even for guys you can't expect to stay stage ready all year long. But I don't think it's unreasonable to expect a chick to weigh less than everyone on your fantasy football team.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

I got the Total Body Makeover lost quick and had more energy that i thought was possible. Felt like i was walking around on speed. I ate 5x a day. I ate soo much food! Spent all afternoon Sun cooking for the week. I went from around 312 to 260. The eating plan was by Jake(Body by Jake) same guy from the show the Swan. Targeted exercise and diet. 

Told a cousin about it and her hubby(morbidly obese) has lost around 75lbs so far.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

BigDaddyNY said:


> You are correct, BMI does not tell the whole story. I'm 6'2" and 210lbs. That puts me in the middle of the overweight BMI range. However, I only have around 12% body fat with some visible abs. I'm in great shape for a 50 year old man, and no one would call me overweight, but my BMI says otherwise. Same weight and height with 25% body fat has the same BMI, but very obviously overweight.
> 
> What you eat can have an impact on your body comp, but so long as it fits in your caloric budget and has a reasonably good nutrient profile you will have good results. I wouldn't exactly call it a diet, but I generally follow the concept of IIFYM (If It Fits Your Macros). This is pretty straight forward. You start with a max daily caloric intake, set a minimum intake for protein and fat, then the rest of the calories can be made up of anything else you want, typically carbs. Here is an example of how it works.
> 
> ...


Where do you get those formulas from. I loose but just cut all the processed sugar i can and limit the carb intake. I have lost 19 lbs the past week and half. My wife is one who would do the counting. She is 5'03" and wants to loose 40-45 lbs. We both gained 50 lbs since the wedding 24 yrs ago.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

One key to fat burning is to build lean muscle in the torso. Lean muscle burns more fat than bulk muscle. Abs...Abs....Abs Plank..Crunch...Plank.....Crunch....Plank 

Planking and resistance bands are great for lean musscle mass.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

bobsmith said:


> I commend you on your efforts, truly! However, I am going to use this as an example of what NOT to tell a noob. Someone that is not versed in a healthy lifestyle will see this all as overwhelming and quit. I find that making small changes in steps is easier to comprehend and adhere to. If you tell an obese fella all the above, he will get right back to his chips quickly.
> 
> But I do agree with carbs. Carbs are easy to get and obese people are usually way over the top on junk carbs. Cookies, cake, pie, bread, etc, etc. Telling someone they must go exercise 1hr/day rarely works.
> 
> ...


(not a dude so maybe not relevant but am gonna jump in because I am totally that chip person)

I love IF now because it helped me get over a plateau and indulge in a controlled way in the things I like. Disagree that you have to be winded or you aren't doing it right. I'm a long distance runner and also love hiking and walking and still have managed to find balance and lose weight. 

IF is also great for developing competency in dealing with comfort eating or stress eating. When your first response to feeling bad is eating and your window isnt open that response isnt available you so you have to come up with other ways to cope.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

joannacroc said:


> When your first response to feeling bad is eating and your window isnt open that response isnt available you so you have to come up with other ways to cope.


I like doing push ups.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Divinely Favored said:


> Where do you get those formulas from. I loose but just cut all the processed sugar i can and limit the carb intake. I have lost 19 lbs the past week and half. My wife is one who would do the counting. She is 5'03" and wants to loose 40-45 lbs. We both gained 50 lbs since the wedding 24 yrs ago.


There are tons of TDEE calculators on the web. TDEE is Total Daily Energy Expenditure. That is your BMR (Basal Metabolic Rate) multiplied by an activity multiplier. BMR is the energy your body burns while at rest, doing nothing. BMR is calculated based on height, weight, gender and age. 

That is great that you have lost 19lbs. Something to keep in mind is that losing that much in 10 days means it is mostly water weight and it won't continue at that rate. That makes sense since you cut sugar/carbs. Carbs will make your body retain water. As a general rule you ignore the first couple weeks of weight loss because that rate will not be maintained throughout the whole weight loss process. I'll explain more using your wife as an example. 

You didn't give all the details about your wife, but based on what you said here about years married and how much she has to lose I will assume she is 45, 5'3" and 170lbs. Given that, her current BMR is 1385. If she were in a comma (hopefully never) she would need 1350 calories per day to maintain her current weight. Then you apply a multiplier to determine her TDEE. I'll assume she exercises 1-3 times per week or is otherwise moderately active. That is a 1.4x multiplier putting her TDEE at 1900 calories. A good goal is to lose between .5% and 1% of your body weight each week. In this example that would be .85 - 1.7lbs per week. I would say go with 1lb per week. 1lb per week requires an average daily caloric deficit of 500 calories. That means she would have a goal of 1400 per day. That is pretty low, so maybe .5lb/week may be a better target, which would be 1650 per day. Remember, all these calculations are just estimates. The BMR calculation assumes a certain metabolic rate based on your stats and TDEE makes some assumptions about your activity level. Those are both opportunities for error. So, you use the calculations as a started point and monitor your actual progress. This gets back to why you ignore the first few weeks of weight loss. They will be much greater than the sustained weight loss. 19lbs is 10 days implies a 6,650 calorie daily deficit if that were real fat loss. Obviously that isn't possible. So, you ignore the first two weeks, then you watch what your weight does over the following 2 weeks. If you are losing more than your 1lb per week goal then you can increase you caloric intake to compensate. If it isn't fast enough, you have to cut back more on calories. You will also have to adjust as you lose weight. A woman at 170lbs is going to burn more calories than a woman at 140lbs if all else remains the same. 

So here is the whole thing for a 5'3", 170lb woman that wants to lose 40lbs. TDEE = 1900. That makes her daily max calories 1650 (1900 - 250) for 0.5lb/week weight loss. Macro nutrient goals are protein: 75g/1lb (use goal weight) and fat: .3g/1lb (use goal weight)

Daily Max Calories - 1650
Min Protein - 130lbs goal weight x .75g/1lb = 98g (98g x 4Cal/g = 392 Calories)
Min Fat - 130lbs goal weight x 0.3g/1lb = 40g (40g x 9Cal/g = 360 Calories)
Carbs Max - 224g (224g x 4Cal/g = 896 Calories) 

As she approaches her goal weight the rate of weight loss is likely to slow down. Her daily caloric goal could go down 200 or more calories. This can be off set a little by adding or at least maintaining lean mass during the weight loss process. That is why it is import to do some kind of resistance/weight training while losing weight, even for women. Without weight training you will lose some of your lean mass while losing weight. Your body isn't just going to consume your stored fat to make up for the energy deficiency, it will get it anywhere and everywhere it can, including your muscle mass. You have to exercise to bias it more towards fat consumption. 



Divinely Favored said:


> One key to fat burning is to build lean muscle in the torso. Lean muscle burns more fat than bulk muscle. Abs...Abs....Abs Plank..Crunch...Plank.....Crunch....Plank
> 
> Planking and resistance bands are great for lean muscle mass.


That is sort of correct. All muscle is actually lean. It would be more correct to say that lean body mass burns more fat than fat body mass. Meaning, a 200lbs man with 10% body fat is going to burn more calories than a 200lbs man with 25% body fat, if all else is equal. 

And nothing beats weight/resistance training for building muscle mass.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

joannacroc said:


> (not a dude so maybe not relevant but am gonna jump in because I am totally that chip person)
> 
> I love IF now because it helped me get over a plateau and indulge in a controlled way in the things I like. Disagree that you have to be winded or you aren't doing it right. I'm a long distance runner and also love hiking and walking and still have managed to find balance and lose weight.
> 
> IF is also great for developing competency in dealing with comfort eating or stress eating. When your first response to feeling bad is eating and your window isnt open that response isnt available you so you have to come up with other ways to cope.


I've also had great success with IF as an appetite control method. I will tend to graze all day long and the calories really add up even if you never eat a large portion. By doing IF I can really eat till I feel full and given even a small amount of time doing IF it takes less and less to feel full, for me anyway. I also find that if I eat something small I am feeling hungry again in a short time. However, if I can push past that first craving it tends to stay away.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

You can get a much more accurate measurement of your TDEE if you want. I’d be shocked if fitness trackers didn’t attempt it although I haven’t used one since the original Nike Fuel.

I have heard you can get effectively an ankle or wrist bracelet that collects data for something like 2-3 weeks and can then be used to give you a fairly accurate measurement.

I arrived at mine by counting (rounding to nearest 100 or so) at a stable level of exercise and then varying intake each month or so to figure out where I am stable. I am stable now eating ~3500-3700 a day. If I want to lose I do exactly what was recommended here and cut 500. For me one pack of Farmer John breakfast links drained well is 500.

One other trick I use is I count total calories of the food I open and always cook with all of it. So if I make a pot of soup I know the entire thing is let’s say 2500 calories. So if I eat half 1250. I find it’s much easier to count off the finished dish.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

And it really does come down to the math, and the natural improvements you'll have in your diet as you learn more a bit at a time.

I've lost over 60lbs just working the math, developing a daily calorie deficit of 500 per day. Every time you reach 2500 calories under your minimum null burn level you have lost almost a pound.

I set my null at 2000 calories a day and targeted 1500 intake per day as a norm, not absolute, but stuck with it.

It gets easier. 4 months later I'd lost 60lbs.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

BigDaddyNY said:


> There are tons of TDEE calculators on the web. TDEE is Total Daily Energy Expenditure. That is your BMR (Basal Metabolic Rate) multiplied by an activity multiplier. BMR is the energy your body burns while at rest, doing nothing. BMR is calculated based on height, weight, gender and age.
> 
> That is great that you have lost 19lbs. Something to keep in mind is that losing that much in 10 days means it is mostly water weight and it won't continue at that rate. That makes sense since you cut sugar/carbs. Carbs will make your body retain water. As a general rule you ignore the first couple weeks of weight loss because that rate will not be maintained throughout the whole weight loss process. I'll explain more using your wife as an example.
> 
> ...


Weight right, her age 53. She is 3.5 my Sr. 
Im 49 6'05 285. I was at 305 about 4 weeks ago at Dr office. I cut the carbs and sweet tea. That is the hard part....being Southern we like our sweet tea!😣 i do not remember last time i tasted a soda. 

The Total Body Makeover i did i was eating 5x day.
Breakfast- 2 egg whites, bacon and oatmeal 

Morning snack- Grilled chicken breast and starch(like raw sweet potatos)

Lunch- chicken breast, 1 cup starch(rice) and 2 cups vegetables

PM snack- Chicken breast and fruit(apple or Banana)

Supper- steak, baked potatoe(sweet usually) and 2 cups of vegetables.

I had soo much energy and tge weight just melted off.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Livvie said:


> Well, I just had some Doritos. So that's bad.
> 
> The thing that makes me laugh is that they were the ORGANIC version. Yeah, organic Doritos.


The “cheese dust” was made with zero pesticides😉


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

joannacroc said:


> (not a dude so maybe not relevant but am gonna jump in because I am totally that chip person)
> 
> I love IF now because it helped me get over a plateau and indulge in a controlled way in the things I like. *Disagree that you have to be winded or you aren't doing it right. I'm a long distance runner and also love hiking* and walking and still have managed to find balance and lose weight.
> 
> IF is also great for developing competency in dealing with comfort eating or stress eating. When your first response to feeling bad is eating and your window isnt open that response isnt available you so you have to come up with other ways to cope.


The author of the book I mentioned and my wife (a long time runner) specifically says to NOT run at a winded pace. If cant hold conversation with person running with the pace is too fast and not Aerobic.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

CountryMike said:


> And it really does come down to the math, and the natural improvements you'll have in your diet as you learn more a bit at a time.
> 
> I've lost over 60lbs just working the math, developing a daily calorie deficit of 500 per day. Every time you reach 2500 calories under your minimum null burn level you have lost almost a pound.
> 
> ...


Problem with restricting calories too much is body trains itself to build fat reserves at any opportunity.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Rus47 said:


> The author of the book I mentioned and my wife (a long time runner) specifically says to NOT run at a winded pace. If cant hold conversation with person running with the pace is too fast and not Aerobic.


Yes, and this seem somewhat counterintuitive. It seems logical that breathing harder mean more aerobic, but it is not. In order to be aerobic you must have enough oxygen to convert blood sugar into glycogen to be used for energy. When your pace it too fast or you are maybe sprinting for the finish line you are burning more energy than your oxygen supply can provide and you go anaerobic.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Rus47 said:


> Problem with restricting calories too much is body trains itself to build fat reserves at any opportunity.


In my plan I made sure I drank quality protein drinks to reach 160 grams protein plus one full meal shake with protein and complete nutritional foundation, and one sweet potato a day, for carbs. Sometimes two if I was doing gym every day, and did for solid six months.
Plus multi vitamins pack daily, some creatine daily to support processing protein. Some leucine as well.

Chicken breast and one salad a day. 

Worked and still works out well. Arms good, chest good, smaller waste. I've been told it looks good. W loves it.

And I see my primary physician regularly checking blood work. Bad cholesterol down, good cholesterol good, BP good, get good lab results. Seems to be working.

Ymmv of course.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Rus47 said:


> The author of the book I mentioned and my wife (a long time runner) specifically says to NOT run at a winded pace. If cant hold conversation with person running with the pace is too fast and not Aerobic.


Not sure about wear and tear or any other considerations but from a pure energy perspective run as fast as you can for the time you want to allocate and as long as you can keep doing that every day that will be your max calories for that exercise.

Same also goes with weights or anything else. If you don’t need to rest, don’t. Rotate between sets in a circuit and don’t rest unless you need to.

I am about to do my 200 sit-ups and I will just crank them out in one set and then you’re done in just a few minutes.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> Not sure about wear and tear or any other considerations but from a pure energy perspective run as fast as you can for the time you want to allocate and as long as you can keep doing that every day that will be your max calories for that exercise.
> 
> Same also goes with weights or anything else. If you don’t need to rest, don’t. Rotate between sets in a circuit and don’t rest unless you need to.
> 
> I am about to do my 200 sit-ups and I will just crank them out in one set and then you’re done in just a few minutes.


The problem with as fast as you can (anaerobic) is the chemistry of how and what gets burned. Glucose gets burned then, but you only have glucose that is on board ( in the blood ) running fast (sprints). And for someone like me subject to insulin spikes the result is extraordinary hunger. Fat gets burned on long distance runs, by allowing the muscles time to do the conversion from fat to energy. Pulse rate held at 80% of maximum for the individual prevents burning glucose and preferentially converts fat to energy.

Bailey writes " Seasoned athletes...resist making fat and at same time burn fat readily. During exercise the athlete is able to rely on stored fat for calories, thereby saving precious glucose. ...the exercise does not induce hunger, but if the athlete does eat some carbohydrate food, blood glucose will take a more moderate rise because it quickly enters the muscle cells to restore the glycogen in the muscle cells,"

This has worked extraordinarily well for me. While my wife ran long distance ( marathons and ultras) for decades, I only started with her a decade ago. Overweight, keeping my pulse rate to 80% required me to walk fast. Still the weight started falling off at a stable 1 lb/week. The longer was on this program, the faster had to move to keep pulse rate up. Started running one minute/walking one. After about three months, was running with her 3 miles 4 days a week. Weight continued to fall off. In first year I went from being obese to normal, losing 28% of my weight, body fat 15% and maintained it since. People that knew me before don't recognize me, have more energy than when was in my 20s. To be fair, I also cut sugar from my diet and eliminated "empty calories" like chips, candy, cookies, pies, cakes. Mainly green vegetables and protein, complex carbohydrates.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Rus47 said:


> The problem with as fast as you can (anaerobic) is the chemistry of how and what gets burned. Glucose gets burned then, but you only have glucose that is on board ( in the blood ) running fast (sprints). And for someone like me subject to insulin spikes the result is extraordinary hunger. Fat gets burned on long distance runs, by allowing the muscles time to do the conversion from fat to energy. Pulse rate held at 80% of maximum for the individual prevents burning glucose and preferentially converts fat to energy.


What I said is as fast as you can go for the time you want to allocate. What I should have said is while maintaining the same pace.

Let’s say I can run for an hour at 8 min/mile and I finish and I don’t drop lower than that and I don’t get injured. It’s not anaerobic because you can’t do that for an hour. But I could run it at a 9 min/mile pace. That is a “waste” of training. A lot of people waste these extra calories because they don’t pay attention to what they’re doing when they’re exercising.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Rus47 said:


> Problem with restricting calories too much is body trains itself to build fat reserves at any opportunity.


You'd be surprised how rare it is that people restrict their calories that much.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

joannacroc said:


> You'd be surprised how rare it is that people restrict their calories that much.


I did it one summer in college. I only ate canned tuna in water with yellow mustard and black coffee. I ate around 900 a day for 2 months. After that I added another 1k back to it and lost some more. Then when school started I replaced the entire defecit with beer and vodka. So I was stable around 205.

That harsh brutal diet was still not enough to land a proper date with the girl I wanted to go out with. Stuck in the friend zone…

My running got a lot faster and my basketball game improved.


----------



## NicoleT (Jun 4, 2010)

Rus47 said:


> Was reading through thread about guy thinking to hire a hooker cuz his wife had a belly. About to comment on the weight loss debate when Mod cautioned to start different thread. So, here goes.
> 
> I believe what works well is described in an *old* book called "Fit or Fat". The author's proposition is that diets don't work. He says none of them work. He states that overweight people dieting actually ratchets their weight upward with every time they diet. And he shows with examples from his lifetime helping people shed pounds that the only effective way to lose weight to exercise at an aerobic rate, getting pulse rate to 80% of max for at least 20 minutes every day. So there is my belief. What about others?


Diet is the bigger factor imo. And Whole Food Plant Based is the way to eat.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

NicoleT said:


> Diet is the bigger factor imo. And Whole Food Plant Based is the way to eat.


All I will say is my diet didn't change except for cutting out sugar and junk. Calorie intake is 1500 cal/day. Same things always ate (except for sweets). Aerobic exercise went from zero to 60 min/day 5-6 days/week. Wt loss 1-2#/week for 40 weeks. 

I have previously been on about every diet you could think of. Lost weight and gained all back and more once stopped the diet. My personal experience is exactly what "Fit or Fat" describes.


----------



## evelyco (Nov 10, 2021)

Can you share a method that is approved by a medic? There are many methods online for weight loss, but a medic does not approve of most of them. Maybe it will give you some results in weight loss, but you can get a negative impact on your organism. It is why the best decision will be to consult with a professional doctor so that he would get the best weight loss method for your body. I can recommend the doctors from medicalweightlosslehighvalley.com. They helped me a lot to lose the excess weight I had.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Diets absolutely work. 3500 calories=1 pound of fat. If you eat too many calories, you gain weight, eat too few, you lose weight. It's that simple. The reason people who go on a diet gain the weight back later is because they treat it like a temporary fix and eventually fall back into their old routine that caused them to gain weight in the first place.


----------



## Jeffsmith35 (Apr 8, 2021)

Stop eating at 3PM, drink only water until breakfast the next day. It takes discipline, but you will sleep better, feel better, and lose about a pound a day.


----------



## Jeffsmith35 (Apr 8, 2021)

Weigh yourself every morning after going to the bathroom. Track your progress, and course-correct by eating less the next day. This is direct, honest feedback that's incredibly useful.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

evelyco said:


> Can you share a method which is approved by a medic?


Sure.... 😋


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I've lost about 15 pounds this summer and it was done with intense physical exertion for intervals combined with low caloric intake (small snacks) throughout the day and one meal.


----------



## Gregory Chaucery (12 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> The author of the book I mentioned and my wife (a long time runner) specifically says to NOT run at a winded pace. If cant hold conversation with person running with the pace is too fast and not Aerobic.


When I was younger, I trained myself to run half-marathon distances by running as hard as I could on a 3-mile fartlek running route.
It's not comfortable to do so at the beginning, but I was able to run pretty much any distance I wanted with my training once I became comfortable with it.
Mind you, I was running to become fit and not because I wanted to burn calories.
Exercise programs should be intense, so you become fit.
Afterwards, you can walk at a leisurely pace to burn your calores.
Having a pound of muscle will burn about a pound of fat over the course of the year, so you're always better off to pack on the muscle.
The technique that runners use to keep themselves oxygenated is inhale on one step and exhale on the other.
If you have low fitness, alternate between running and running slower (or walking)


----------



## Gregory Chaucery (12 mo ago)

Dup


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Main issue I see with people that are obese and want to lose is getting this couch potato to gladiator mentality. They burn out and return to the couch. You MUST change your lifestyle for LIFE!!!  The mentality people need to understand is those certain foods are KILLING you! I've helped many obese people with such simple changes that should just be obvious. But you have to take small steps. Learn to eat the correct foods. Sugar and carbs are EVERYWHERE, and it takes some thought to avoid them. 

I've watched obese people go out with vigor, try to run, lift, etc, and either hurt themselves or otherwise quit. 

I won't buy into this aerobic vs anaerobic BS, because that is what it is! For obese people, walking up the stairs is a workout, so that is where you start! Walking at a brisk pace is WAY safer for your joints. Do you walk now? Then walking is considered an upgrade. 

I am a firm believer in pushing the heart rate up, when you can handle it. For obese people, that is probably a walk. Personally, I shift between fast jogging and sprints or basically HIIT training. That is NOT for someone coming off the couch! But there is a lot of science that pushing the heart rate in intervals changes the body chemistry and metabolism. 

But I cannot stress enough that diet should always come first. I helped a couple ladies last year and they changed their diet for 30 days before doing any exercise. One lost 10lbs in 30 days just with the diet change! 

However, I stand firm that I don't care if you don't have an ounce of fat on you, you are NOT healthy if you don't exercise. I've seen too many "healthy" people die early to buy that. Genetics always plays a part, but those are just the cards you were dealt, it's all in how you play them that matter.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Everytime I do low carb I usually drop about 40 pounds in a matter of a few weeks. I'm about 200 lbs right now and my fit weight is probably 170, so it's about time to start again... then I can go back to being a lazy pig for the next year.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Rus47 said:


> Was reading through thread about guy thinking to hire a hooker cuz his wife had a belly. About to comment on the weight loss debate when Mod cautioned to start different thread. So, here goes.
> 
> I believe what works well is described in an *old* book called "Fit or Fat". The author's proposition is that diets don't work. He says none of them work. He states that overweight people dieting actually ratchets their weight upward with every time they diet. And he shows with examples from his lifetime helping people shed pounds that the only effective way to lose weight to exercise at an aerobic rate, getting pulse rate to 80% of max for at least 20 minutes every day. So there is my belief. What about others?


I completely disagree. 
Fat people go to the gym all the time and it doesn’t do a damn thing for them if their diet and nutrition is still crap.
Conversely, I’ve seen many people lose significant weight without significant exercise, based largely on managing their diet/nutrition. 

I’m a big advocate of the gym, but not as a primary weight-loss tool.
90% of weight loss is diet. And it’s a combination of eating the right portions of the right things.
Should exercise be combined with diet, sure. But I assure you 20 minutes of treadmill time is not the primary factor in why someone’s fat, or how they can get un-fat.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

DudeInProgress said:


> I completely disagree.
> Fat people go to the gym all the time and it doesn’t do a damn thing for them if their diet and nutrition is still crap.
> Conversely, I’ve seen many people lose significant weight without significant exercise, based largely on managing their diet/nutrition.
> 
> ...


I agree. Exercise is important, but it isn't the primary weight control variable. It is all about calories. For example, being on an elliptical for 30 minutes will burn around 300 calories, depending on several factors. That is about as much as a donut or a flavored coffee from Dunkin. You could achieve the same results by eliminating one of them from your diet. Or if you grab on of them after your 30 minutes on the elliptical you just negated that calorie burn. There is some argument that the exercise has a lasting metabolic impact, but it is minimal. 

As I've heard it said, you can't outrun a bad diet. The "diets" that fail are the ones that are extreme. They eliminate entire categories of foods or they drop the caloric intake too drastically. They aren't sustainable, that is the problem. Weight loss and keeping it off requires a permanent change in your eating habits. You can still have some of the goodies you love, but you need to be smart about it. 

I personally think any attempt at weight loss should also be accompanied by resistance training. That will promote retention of muscle while you are in a caloric deficit.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

My friend is an elite athlete, he was a professional prize fighter. He had put on some weight. Guy wasn’t even close to fat he could do 20+ pull ups at his “fat” weight.

Anyway without changing working out he started tracking his exact calories and macros with myfitnesspal the app. He started with stupid macros and didn’t even know what they were but now he’s on 1g protein/target weight. Drinking at least 1 gallon of water a day he is down 6lbs in 2 weeks. He picked a target weight and just went with what the app told him logging all his food with a scale and the UPC scanner.

So even someone who is already in good shape if you eat a calorie deficit you lose. Thanks physics!


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> My friend is an elite athlete, he was a professional prize fighter. He had put on some weight. Guy wasn’t even close to fat he could do 20+ pull ups at his “fat” weight.
> 
> Anyway without changing working out he started tracking his exact calories and macros with myfitnesspal the app. He started with stupid macros and didn’t even know what they were but now he’s on 1g protein/target weight. Drinking at least 1 gallon of water a day he is down 6lbs in 2 weeks. He picked a target weight and just went with what the app told him logging all his food with a scale and the UPC scanner.
> 
> So even someone who is already in good shape if you eat a calorie deficit you lose. Thanks physics!


MyFitnessPal is awesome. Dude approved and highly recommended.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

DudeInProgress said:


> MyFitnessPal is awesome. Dude approved and highly recommended.


Yeah I messed with it on his phone. My TDEE estimate was 3200 cal which is probably about right given my activity now. I surprise him with telling him how many calories things are. I’m like dude I have it in my head I have been doing it for 30 years.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

ccpowerslave said:


> My friend is an elite athlete, he was a professional prize fighter. He had put on some weight. Guy wasn’t even close to fat he could do 20+ pull ups at his “fat” weight.
> 
> Anyway without changing working out he started tracking his exact calories and macros with myfitnesspal the app. He started with stupid macros and didn’t even know what they were but now he’s on 1g protein/target weight. Drinking at least 1 gallon of water a day he is down 6lbs in 2 weeks. He picked a target weight and just went with what the app told him logging all his food with a scale and the UPC scanner.
> 
> So even someone who is already in good shape if you eat a calorie deficit you lose. Thanks physics!


Those calorie deficit diets take some time to see results so people tend to lose interest within a week. You can cut out carbs and be a couch potato and lose a ton of weight. I've done it! Is the calorie deficit diet likely more healthy...probably if it means you exercise more to maintain the deficit. But if you just want to lose weight, cutting carbs is the easiest and quickest.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Those calorie deficit diets take some time to see results so people tend to lose interest within a week. You can cut out carbs and be a couch potato and lose a ton of weight. I've done it! Is the calorie deficit diet likely more healthy...probably if it means you exercise more to maintain the deficit. But if you just want to lose weight, cutting carbs is the easiest and quickest.


Cutting carbs is cutting calories. About 4cal/g of carbs you cut from your diet, assuming you don't replace it with fat or protein. Also, carbs tend to make you hold water weight, so you get a quick woosh of weigh loss at the beginning when you restrict carbs. In the end it is all thermodynamics.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Cutting carbs is cutting calories. About 4cal/g of carbs you cut from your diet, assuming you don't replace it with fat or protein. Also, carbs tend to make you hold water weight, so you get a quick woosh of weigh loss at the beginning when you restrict carbs. In the end it is all thermodynamics.


Yea they are similar in some respects... bread and sugar is bad etc... But I don't have to count that high with carbs haha.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

DudeInProgress said:


> I completely disagree.
> Fat people go to the gym all the time and it doesn’t do a damn thing for them if their diet and nutrition is still crap.
> Conversely, I’ve seen many people lose significant weight without significant exercise, based largely on managing their diet/nutrition.
> 
> ...


The book does not talk about going to the gym. He talks about aerobic exercise. He also writes about nutrition and its importance. So you disagree. We have different opinions. I am no expert, maybe you are. The book worked well for me.


----------



## Gregory Chaucery (12 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> The book does not talk about going to the gym. He talks about aerobic exercise. He also writes about nutrition and its importance. So you disagree. We have different opinions. I am no expert, maybe you are. The book worked well for me.


The disadvantage of cardiovascular exercise is that once you stop, you stop burning calories at that level.
The advantage of muscle building is that you keep burning calories in order to maintain the muscle.
For every pound of muscle you can put on your frame will work out to be about the same calories as a pound of fat over the course of the year.
Of course, the most important thing about exercise is that you enjoy what you do so you are encouraged to keep doing it more than the results that you are getting.
I'd rather have somebody settle for losing 3lbs a year, knowing they love their exercise than 10lbs/year and thinking exercise is a chore.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Gregory Chaucery said:


> The disadvantage of cardiovascular exercise is that once you stop, you stop burning calories at that level.
> The advantage of muscle building is that you keep burning calories in order to maintain the muscle.
> For every pound of muscle you can put on your frame will work out to be about the same calories as a pound of fat over the course of the year.
> Of course, the most important thing about exercise is that you enjoy what you do so you are encouraged to keep doing it more than the results that you are getting.
> I'd rather have somebody settle for losing 3lbs a year, knowing they love their exercise than 10lbs/year and thinking exercise is a chore.


Actually, not according to Bailey. He contends in his book that aerobic exercise "trains" the muscles to burn fat all day long by favoring fat burning enzyme formation. He said " we really don't know why it works, but it does". And he echos the point about exercise that is doable on a regular basis. He claims that aerobic exercise is way more efficient at burning calories, so given a small amount of available exercise time, aerobic it all that can get the job done. 

I am out of my league defending the book. And that wasn't why I started the thread. I just found a book that rang true for me when I read it by a man with background in providing programs aimed at achieving physical fitness and controlling excess fat. My lifes work wasn't in the medical field and I wasn't a jock or a gym rat. So have no background to argue anything about it. The book worked for me and has worked for a lot of friends and family. Everything in the book rang true with my personal experiences and observations. I would encourage anyone to read the book with an open mind. Or don't.

It's kinda funny this thread was idle for a long time. I had ignored it, and recently it suddenly fired up. Who knows why.

I am surprised the Mods didn't label it a zombie thread and close it.


----------



## Gregory Chaucery (12 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> Actually, not according to Bailey. He contends in his book that aerobic exercise "trains" the muscles to burn fat all day long by favoring fat burning enzyme formation. He said " we really don't know why it works, but it does". And he echos the point about exercise that is doable on a regular basis. He claims that aerobic exercise is way more efficient at burning calories, so given a small amount of available exercise time, aerobic it all that can get the job done.
> 
> I am out of my league defending the book. And that wasn't why I started the thread. I just found a book that rang true for me when I read it by a man with background in providing programs aimed at achieving physical fitness and controlling excess fat. My lifes work wasn't in the medical field and I wasn't a jock or a gym rat. So have no background to argue anything about it. The book worked for me and has worked for a lot of friends and family. Everything in the book rang true with my personal experiences and observations. I would encourage anyone to read the book with an open mind. Or don't.
> 
> ...


You burn about 10% more calories for the next 24 hours, after your exercise session.
But you will not burn the 150 calories that you burned while running a mile, unless you run another mile.
That's what I'm saying.

Aerobic exercise is dependent upon you doing it, in order to burn the calories.
Muscle-building exercises will still allow you to burn 10-15 calories/day, for every pound of muscle that you put onto your frame, whether or not you are exercising.

I'm not here to prove that book wrong or anything like.
My position is that it is more important that you find activities you like and are incentivized to keep doing than how effective you are.

Anything you do is going to help.
Everybody's gifts and temperament and personality are all different.
Some people, like @ConanHub or @ccpowerslave can psychologically handle exercise sessions that leaves them in need of being wheelchaired out to the car when they are finished.
That may not be you, and that's ok.

You have a book and it says some good things, which is a good starting place to be.
However, my recommendation is gather information from other sources.
He may not be completely correct in his positions, so it is better to get ten other sources to see if they say the same thing.
It may turn out that he is 100% correct and you confirmed this by reading other sources of the same information.

For example, I used to be an advocate for HIT weight-training. I thought HIT was how it should be done.
However, after doing my research, my position now is that HIT may be the most effective way to build muscle and strength, but it's not necessarily the best way for a person.
Some people are better with lower-intensity regiments to work towards muscle failure.
If you look at all the champion bodybuilders, most of them don't do HIT. Not even Mike Mentzer, the foremost advocate of HIT, would do HIT all the time.
The one thing they all did, however, was work themselves to failure in their exercises.
So, I believe the most important thing is to work yourself to failure, even if you don't do it in the most efficient way.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I think Gregory is right.

You can’t workout at 1000 calories/hour unless you are at a high level of fitness to start with.

Dropping weight is mostly all diet. Let’s say without workout my TDEE is 2250 or something, the workout which would be really hard every day you’re getting like a pound and a half of ground beef extra a day you can eat and maintain, otherwise you don’t eat part of it, maybe only half a pound and then in a week you would lose slightly less than a pound and that is working out like a maniac for 1h at a level most people aren’t capable of.

At “fighting weight” for me training for amateur boxing years ago I was running 30 miles a week, sparring once or twice that week, doing hour and a half conditioning workouts, and even BJJ all at the same time.

My TDEE was obscene because I was training like a professional athlete and I could eat ridiculous stuff and I wouldn’t gain weight. I’d eat a couple large pizzas from Round Table every week myself, one pizza at a sitting, just for dinner. That was almost 5k calories for one meal but I was walking around at 215 to drop to 205.


----------



## SnakePlissken (10 mo ago)

Eating the right type of calories at the right times is also a big help to losing weight. Having the discipline not to eat more when you start working out, because often the exercise creates increased appetite.

For exercise I fall back on mostly plyometrics and isometrics that I learned as a competitive wrestler in my youth. Pushups are amazing and can be modified in endless ways to isolate specific sets of muscles.

I try to avoid the thought of a "diet" because it implies temporary changes. Complete and permanent changes in behavior and what you eat are the only effective way I've found to lose and keep off weight. No soda, fruit juice, processed junk, limit or eliminate alcohol consumption are great empty calories to target first.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

I dropped 30 per doctor's orders seven years ago. And I've kept it off. Have a three-step plan that works, at least for me: Eat Smart, Sweat More and (the tough one for me) Drink Less. Also joined Weight Watchers which has a program that does work. Granted, I don't follow it precisely - especially on weekends - but it's proven method.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Gregory Chaucery said:


> You burn about 10% more calories for the next 24 hours, after your exercise session.
> But you will not burn the 150 calories that you burned while running a mile, unless you run another mile.
> That's what I'm saying.
> 
> ...


Everything is dependent on the goal. Some people might be in the gym simply to slim down and burn fat. Their ideal nutrition and exercise for that goal is obviously different than someone trying to put on muscle. 

Someone who isn't really that over weight but want to get more toned and look better are usually looking more to do body recomposition. Replace fat with muscle. To properly recompose your body there's more to it than nutrition and exercise. Timing of nutrition intake becomes important. You want a calorie deficit all day and a slight calorie surplus in the 4-6 hours after weight training so your muscles have fuel for growth. 

Simple goals are simple to achieve more complex goals require more thought and planning. 

And I agree strongly that finding a routine or routines that you enjoy or are easy to stay with will make success far more likely, and if the "diet" and exercise routines are enjoyable maintaining long term is far more likely. If you hate it you're likely to hit you goal and stop. Then you turn into a yoyo.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Divorce diet works wonders…whether you want it to or not.


----------



## Gregory Chaucery (12 mo ago)

SCDad01 said:


> Divorce diet works wonders…whether you want it to or not.


You can lose hundreds of pounds in a divorce.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

I need to find me a good weight loss strategy. I recently started on TRT and I have gained weight where I should be losing weight, despite trying to eat healthier and going to the gym 2-3 days a week and doing cardio and lifting. I’m sure some of the weight gain is water retention from the TRT but I need to start losing some of it, especially since I have very mild NAFLD and have had that for over 15 years.


----------



## Gregory Chaucery (12 mo ago)

GoodDad5 said:


> I need to find me a good weight loss strategy. I recently started on TRT and I have gained weight where I should be losing weight, despite trying to eat healthier and going to the gym 2-3 days a week and doing cardio and lifting. I’m sure some of the weight gain is water retention from the TRT but I need to start losing some of it, especially since I have very mild NAFLD and have had that for over 15 years.


Start with cutting out with processed foods. 
Sometimes, if your diet is real food, that is all you need to do.
Then it's just calorie control.
For your target weight, you need 0.75 g protein for every pound you want to weight. This amount is set in stone. 
Then you need equal number calories in fat. 
It's your carbs you can keep reducing until you are losing a steady 1-2lbs every couple of weeks.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

I’ve gained about 2 lbs a week since I started on TRT 4 weeks ago. I am hoping it’s muscle mass but before I started I was already about 30 lbs over my recommended weight for my height. I do have a small “spare tire” that I just cannot get rid of. In the gym I typically do cardio on the treadmill for 20-30 minutes, then I go lift weights and do crunches. I’m able to lift between 1/3 to 1/2 my weight when using the pulley based weights, and I’m able to leg press nearly all of my weight. I also ride my bike at home too. 

I have been cutting back on the sugary snacks and trying to incorporate more water and healthier snacks. I also have been using those clif bars for snacks in the afternoon as well and that easily tides me over until dinner. 

For those of you on TRT, does the water weight ever come off? Can I take anything for it?


----------



## Gregory Chaucery (12 mo ago)

GoodDad5 said:


> I’ve gained about 2 lbs a week since I started on TRT 4 weeks ago. I am hoping it’s muscle mass but before I started I was already about 30 lbs over my recommended weight for my height. I do have a small “spare tire” that I just cannot get rid of. In the gym I typically do cardio on the treadmill for 20-30 minutes, then I go lift weights and do crunches. I’m able to lift between 1/3 to 1/2 my weight when using the pulley based weights, and I’m able to leg press nearly all of my weight. I also ride my bike at home too.
> 
> I have been cutting back on the sugary snacks and trying to incorporate more water and healthier snacks. I also have been using those clif bars for snacks in the afternoon as well and that easily tides me over until dinner.
> 
> For those of you on TRT, does the water weight ever come off? Can I take anything for it?


Make use of a tape measure and scale. 
The scale only tells you how much gravity is pulling you down, but a tape measure will tell you if you are gaining or losing inches.
If you're losing inches, but gaining weight, it's muscle that you are builiding.
Measure your upper arms, neck, chest, waist, buttocks, upper legs, and calves.
Measure your self relaxed, so you aren't getting a flex measurement
Measure yourself the same way everytime, whenever you weigh yourself.
Keep track of your measurements so you can compare over time.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

I'll pass some advise a friend of mine who owns a gym told me. Eat meals in half the amount that normal, 2-3 hours later have a scoop of protein powder in water. Repeat. Diet is a huge factor, secondary to exercise.

If you are struggling to understand emotional eating or need team support I found Noom to be very helpful. Noom can be found in your apps and you can do the free version which gives you calorie counting or you can pay for the program which a daily recording and/or reading will be sent to your phone. I lost 20 lbs before a beach vacation....part of it was the motivation of the vacation.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

I really like the soreness I feel after a session at the gym. Legs are really shaping up as well as my arms. I’ve also found healthier foods I actually like. Now if I could only get rid of the stubborn spare tire.


----------



## Gregory Chaucery (12 mo ago)

GoodDad5 said:


> I really like the soreness I feel after a session at the gym. Legs are really shaping up as well as my arms. I’ve also found healthier foods I actually like. Now if I could only get rid of the stubborn spare tire.


It will take a while, because you're body will be burning the fat that has accumulated around your organs, trying to find places to store it.
Once it has reduced fat around your organs, it will start to draw from the waistline.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Gregory Chaucery said:


> It will take a while, because you're body will be burning the fat that has accumulated around your organs, trying to find places to store it.
> Once it has reduced fat around your organs, it will start to draw from the waistline.


That’s really good since I do have fat around my liver and it’s throwing those numbers off a little.


----------



## UCanTalk (Mar 17, 2009)

Calorie reduction and exercise are the only things that have worked. Im noe paying the price for not taking more notice of my weight with type 2 diabetes


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

RebuildingMe said:


> 80% of weight loss comes with diet and eating right. Only 20% comes from exercise.


This can't be overstated. Many posters know what I do.....20-40 miles a week of running pretty fast and 130 a week cycling along with some lifting. It's stil way easier to eat then to burn it off.

I wish I had a dollar for every time someone has commented that I must eat whatever I want.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

lifeistooshort said:


> I wish I had a dollar for every time someone has commented that I must eat whatever I want.


To some degree I found that doing hard two a day style stuff like one conditioning workout and also fighting like BJJ or Boxing I could eat STUPID stuff without gaining weight. But there was a limit to it. I could train that hard at 35.

Yesterday I “jogged” up and down my mostly flat street for 25 minutes with my mouth closed because that’s as fast as I can go.

Food and alcohol are not my friends.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

ccpowerslave said:


> To some degree I found that doing hard two a day style stuff like one conditioning workout and also fighting like BJJ or Boxing I could eat STUPID stuff without gaining weight. But there was a limit to it. I could train that hard at 35.
> 
> Yesterday I “jogged” up and down my mostly flat street for 25 minutes with my mouth closed because that’s as fast as I can go.
> 
> Food and alcohol are not my friends.


That's male privilege 🤣 

Us women don't have nearly as much leeway.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

lifeistooshort said:


> That's male privilege 🤣
> 
> Us women don't have nearly as much leeway.


The canonical example was Michael Phelps when he was competing in the Olympics. I think at his peak he was eating ~10k calories a day.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (3 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> Was reading through thread about guy thinking to hire a hooker cuz his wife had a belly. About to comment on the weight loss debate when Mod cautioned to start different thread. So, here goes.
> 
> I believe what works well is described in an *old* book called "Fit or Fat". The author's proposition is that diets don't work. He says none of them work. He states that overweight people dieting actually ratchets their weight upward with every time they diet. And he shows with examples from his lifetime helping people shed pounds that the only effective way to lose weight to exercise at an aerobic rate, getting pulse rate to 80% of max for at least 20 minutes every day. So there is my belief. What about others?


The Weight Loss Industry is a frigging scam, that preys primarily upon women, but men to a lesser extent. Too many people want the "Magic Solution" or "Magic Pill", that will make them slim and fit.

The reality is simple, you have to consume less and burn more calories. There is also the issue in at least North America and globally to an extent, of the horrible processed foods and additives.

The key is to learn to eat less and smarter (whole foods) and to be physically active. Fast foods and restaurant foods in general, should be a far between treat and not a routine thing.

I found that I had to retrain my body and it was hard the first couple of weeks to ignore my body craving food/snacks. I adopted the 18/6 intermittent fasting scheme and started power walking 8 miles per day, 4 in the early morning and in the evening.

I had cancer and it impacted my thyroid, caused fatigue and made me feel awful, added to getting older and having a desk job, my weight ballooned up to 246lbs.

Since my cancer surgery in June of 2022 ( I am now cancer free ), I have lost 30lbs and feel better than I have in decades.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Eat smart. drink less, sweat more. It's a simple three-step approach.


----------



## Petromayli (3 mo ago)

In my opinion, this is a fantastic technique to lose weight. My coworker is into RYGB, where the goal is to lose a lot of weight in a short period. In actuality, losing weight gradually and adopting changes you can keep over time is a terrific and healthy method to lose weight. It also allows you to eat more food and eat what you want without feeling compelled to binge. I feel that the greatest method to reduce weight is to adopt a sustainable lifestyle. Losing weight is difficult, but keeping it off can be simpler if you take your time. As I already stated, the leisurely method is ideal.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

You can look at a GLP1 agonist like Semaglutide (brand name Ozempic), Tirzepatide (brand name Mounjaro ), or others. These were originally TII diabetes drugs, but are being pushed for weight loss due to the "side effect" patients experienced when using. You do have to go slow with the dosage as the sides can be rough.

Aside from that, make sure you have bloodwork done on your hormones, thyroid panel, etc... and address where needed. Look at something like intermittent fasting which can do wonders at the onset to help you manage the calories you consume on a daily basis. Go for a 10 minute walk after every meal. Optimize your sleep and stress management.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

I just started Saxenda. It's similar to Mounjaro, but I don't have pre-diabetes so my insurance wouldn't cover it for weight loss. I ate scrambled eggs for lunch and half a banana at like 4 yesterday, nothing since then but a couple cups of coffee. I'm not hungry, nothing even sounds good. It really works.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (3 mo ago)

KindBuddha said:


> As a society, we need to completely cancel the concept of "fat acceptance" and fully endorse "fat shaming."
> 
> Lizzo (to choose but one fairly random example) is a fat pig and anyone who tries to tell me different is a gas-lighting a-hole. I don't have to accept the appearance of someone like that as something that should be normalized. Lizzo should be shamed, heavily, frequently, and publicly. And even cancelled. If Kanye West can be cancelled and shamed for being anti-Semitic (I am no Kanye fan at all, I hate anti-semites, but I just find it all fascinating), Lizzo (and other grossly obese celebrities, male and female) should be cancelled and shamed just like Kanye, because obesity is a far greater actual problem that touches far more people. And kills far more people.
> 
> ...


Depends on what era. In pre-moden times, being over weight was seen as being powerful and successful. In more than one society, over weight women were seen as the female pinnacle of beauty.

We now know more about the medical downsides of obesity. We also in pretty much all of the developed world have access to more food stuffs and eat way too much. Tag to that fast food, processed foods and artificial ingredients and an increasingly sedentary life style, it is a serious issue.

My great-grandfather worked running a general store and also as a farmer. His snacks were baked sweet potatoes. He would grab one when he left for work. It was not bags of chips and sodas. He also was burning a lot more calories per day than I do, with me sitting behind a computer and managing networks.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

KindBuddha said:


> As a society, we need to completely cancel the concept of "fat acceptance" and fully endorse "fat shaming."
> 
> Lizzo (to choose but one fairly random example) is a fat pig and anyone who tries to tell me different is a gas-lighting a-hole. I don't have to accept the appearance of someone like that as something that should be normalized. Lizzo should be shamed, heavily, frequently, and publicly. And even cancelled. If Kanye West can be cancelled and shamed for being anti-Semitic (I am no Kanye fan at all, I hate anti-semites, but I just find it all fascinating), Lizzo (and other grossly obese celebrities, male and female) should be cancelled and shamed just like Kanye, because obesity is a far greater actual problem that touches far more people. And kills far more people.
> 
> ...


I do find it amazing after going through the last 2+ years where the data was clear that obesity was at the top of the list when talking about co morbidities, the idea of fat acceptance continues to be pushed so heavily. I look it as two different issues. I don't agree with shaming someone for their weight. However, taking this and then trying to pretend that being overweight is normal and should be celebrated is all kinds of crazy. Let's be honest though, is there really an incentive to address the obesity epidemic? Why would the industry (big pharma, etc...) want to address something that props up the health care industry into a multi trillion dollar business...


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

EllisRedding said:


> I do find it amazing after going through the last 2+ years where the data was clear that obesity was at the top of the list when talking about co morbidities, the idea of fat acceptance continues to be pushed so heavily. I look it as two different issues. I don't agree with shaming someone for their weight. However, taking this and then trying to pretend that being overweight is normal and should be celebrated is all kinds of crazy. Let's be honest though, is there really an incentive to address the obesity epidemic? Why would the industry (big pharma, etc...) want to address something that props up the health care industry into a multi trillion dollar business...


losing weight a challenge for many. wife - not obese - just received free diet plan info from insurance company. Proactive action.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

At work, I boil water in an electric teapot. I measure out 2 dry cups of Quaker oatmeal, add the boiling water and Splenda to sweeten it. I munch on that for hours at my desk at work. It keeps me feeling full.

I’m down nearly 20 pounds so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I just started Saxenda. It's similar to Mounjaro, but I don't have pre-diabetes so my insurance wouldn't cover it for weight loss. I ate scrambled eggs for lunch and half a banana at like 4 yesterday, nothing since then but a couple cups of coffee. I'm not hungry, nothing even sounds good. It really works.


This is the injection the local men’s clinic does for their weight loss program and I’m seriously considering signing up for it. Ever since I started TRT I have gained about 20 lbs and even with diet and exercise I cannot lose the weight. My hormone panel looks good though my estradiol is now high due to the TRT but I’ve been taking DIM to help with that. My family’s genetics don’t bode well for weight gain the older men get. 

Very glad to fear your response to this injection! The clinic has a monthly cost for their weight loss program that includes this injection so I can avoid using my craptastic insurance.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

GoodDad5 said:


> This is the injection the local men’s clinic does for their weight loss program and I’m seriously considering signing up for it. Ever since I started TRT I have gained about 20 lbs and even with diet and exercise I cannot lose the weight. My hormone panel looks good though my estradiol is now high due to the TRT but I’ve been taking DIM to help with that. My family’s genetics don’t bode well for weight gain the older men get.
> 
> Very glad to fear your response to this injection! The clinic has a monthly cost for their weight loss program that includes this injection so I can avoid using my craptastic insurance.


Something is off with your diet if you gained 20lbs since starting TRT. It is common to gain a few pounds after you start while your body gets adjusted to the new hormone levels, but that goes away. 

I started Tirzapatide (Mounjaro) a few weeks ago. Definitely knocks out your appetite.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Weight Watchers works.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

EllisRedding said:


> Something is off with your diet if you gained 20lbs since starting TRT. It is common to gain a few pounds after you start while your body gets adjusted to the new hormone levels, but that goes away.
> 
> I started Tirzapatide (Mounjaro) a few weeks ago. Definitely knocks out your appetite.


The doc thinks it’s a combination of water weight from the TRT and I have been lifting at the gym as well, so some muscle gain. My issue is the abdominal area as I can’t seem to get rid of the spare tire. My weight has finally stabilized the last few weeks since I started on TRT in early September.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

GoodDad5 said:


> The doc thinks it’s a combination of water weight from the TRT and I have been lifting at the gym as well, so some muscle gain. My issue is the abdominal area as I can’t seem to get rid of the spare tire. My weight has finally stabilized the last few weeks since I started on TRT in early September.


Agreed you likely did add some muscle, but odds are the 20lbs you have seen is not likely just a combo of muscle and water weight. When I first started TRT my weight jumped about about 5lbs or so, but that eventually backed off. However, TRT will not get ride of the spare tire if you are making other changes. I had the same issue, but once I made the necessary changes (sleep, diet, lifestyle, peptide therapies), that is when my mid section excess melted off.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

EllisRedding said:


> Agreed you likely did add some muscle, but odds are the 20lbs you have seen is not likely just a combo of muscle and water weight. When I first started TRT my weight jumped about about 5lbs or so, but that eventually backed off. However, TRT will not get ride of the spare tire if you are making other changes. I had the same issue, but once I made the necessary changes (sleep, diet, lifestyle, peptide therapies), that is when my mid section excess melted off.


What peptide therapies?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

GoodDad5 said:


> What peptide therapies?


Semaglutide / Tirzapatide which are GLP1 agonists and will help with overall weight loss. Peptides like Tesamorelin (Egrifta is the actual medication name) targets visceral fat around the midsection (this is what I had great success with getting rid of excess fat along my mid section). Growth hormone or growth hormone releasing peptides (CJC/Ipamorelin) as well. Once again though, it should be part of a multi pronged attack to address the issue of what is causing the excess weight in the first place.


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

Two suggestions which when combined will result in weight loss:

1. Increase your activity level from your normal level. So if you are sedentary then stop being sedentary and do more - walk (not drive), wash the car, cut the grass and so on. If you do some level of exercise then increase how much you do and increase the intensity.

2. Start to understand food - know your recommended calorie intake, stick to it and write down EVERYTHING you eat.

As you learn more about food you will realise the value of fresh food and the pain of fast/convenient food. Hopefully you will start to eat better as well as less.

I guarantee you will lose weight and it won't cost you anything other than time. As you move away from fast food you may even save some money.

It's simple but NOT easy. That's why all these diet organisations make so much money.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

hairyhead said:


> Two suggestions which when combined will result in weight loss:
> 
> 1. Increase your activity level from your normal level. So if you are sedentary then stop being sedentary and do more - walk (not drive), wash the car, cut the grass and so on. If you do some level of exercise then increase how much you do and increase the intensity.
> 
> ...


Sound advice that worked for me. And carbs are from Satan


----------



## kristaevans (3 d ago)

Exercise is crucial for weight loss. In my experience, combining a healthy diet with consistent exercise has been the most effective method for me to shed pounds and maintain a healthy weight. It's important to find an exercise routine that you enjoy and can stick to long-term, whether that be running, hiking, swimming, or something else. I also think it's important to focus on overall health and wellness, rather than just trying to lose weight for appearance purposes. That's where resources like https://reverse.hеalth/ can come in handy, as they offer a holistic approach to health and wellness.


----------

